# Baby Red Belly Feeding Video



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

Just got these guys today from pedro and saw that they werent too shy about eating so i decided to try making a video. Please let me know what you think.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Baby-Piranha-Vs.-Shrimp


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid man


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet vid dude


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah nice vid but what is that cardboard or whatever under your tank. i miss mine bein that small they were actualy more agressive whenthey were smaller


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

good vid, what size tank is that?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Double post Sorry man


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> yeah nice vid but what is that cardboard or whatever under your tank. i miss mine bein that small they were actualy more agressive whenthey were smaller
> [snapback]1098454[/snapback]​


looks like the tank stand or the floor is not level so he used the cardboard to make the tank level.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

nice video i like how the black
gravel makes the fish stand out more


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

CTREDBELLY said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > yeah nice vid but what is that cardboard or whatever under your tank. i miss mine bein that small they were actualy more agressive whenthey were smaller
> ...


that is correct


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

golfer931 said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > "qickshot said:
> ...


i know im right its cause im a genie

errrrrrrr............ genius i ment


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

gREAT VIDEO!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

those reds are like 1.5" and eating shrimp, crazy!


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Verry nice video and great to watch those little fellow's eat!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice little guys


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

great vid, and awsome music


----------



## chanel (Jul 8, 2005)

pira-me said:


> great vid, and awsome music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is great music!

What song is that in the secon video??


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

enter sandman by metallica and there is only one video


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

metallica will always rule









great vid man, my reds were that big 2 months ago, they are 3 inches now they grow very quick!!

ian


----------



## chanel (Jul 8, 2005)

No, there's a second video

07/05/05 http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=movie19718


----------

